# Doctor Who / SFC - UK Original Air Dates



## raugust (Oct 11, 2005)

Now that the new Doctor Who series is within the horizon on the TiVo schedule, watch out when setting up a Season Pass. Although this may change as the first air date gets closer, currently the Original Air Dates provided by the Sci Fi channel reflect last year's broadcast dates in the UK. As a result, a season pass set up to record only new episodes will not pick them up.


----------



## esperantisto (Nov 3, 2001)

And remember that the premier on the 17th is two episodes back-to-back. So it's Who from 9 to 11pm.


----------



## digdug (Jan 13, 2004)

So how does this play out against BSG, SGA, and SG-SG1? Will my Friday nights be full of conflicts?


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

digdug said:


> So how does this play out against BSG, SGA, and SG-SG1? Will my Friday nights be full of conflicts?


 BSG is over this weekend on the 10th.


----------



## digdug (Jan 13, 2004)

darthrsg said:


> BSG is over this weekend on the 10th.


 Aha! That would explain it. I had no idea. Well rats.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It's still not picking it up as first run...I set up an SP today, and they're not showing as first run. This is gonna suck.

EDIT: Setting it to repeats and first-run does the trick. Picks up the "new" eps but not repeats.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> It's still not picking it up as first run...I set up an SP today, and they're not showing as first run. This is gonna suck.
> 
> EDIT: Setting it to repeats and first-run does the trick. Picks up the "new" eps but not repeats.


I guess I need to do this... I keep having to go in and set it to record manually...


----------



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

So if I hear about a new series that I want my TiVo to record for me, I'll have to do some research to figure out if it was aired in another country first. The results of this research will be used to choose whether to record "first runs only" or "first runs and repeats".

Does anyone else have a problem with this?

Of course, I could always choose "first runs and repeats" for all new serieses to make sure I catch the first airings of each episode in my country, but then what's that "first runs only" option for?


----------



## mrice0107 (Aug 19, 2002)

dude which channel doctor who


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

mrice0107 said:


> dude which channel doctor who


SCI-FI Friday nights at 9pm est.

There are some other sundry local channels which require you checking your TV guide. Maryland Public TV is Saturday nights at Midnight and they are running Pertwee right now.


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

mrice0107 said:


> dude which channel doctor who


This shows where Dr. Who (classic and new) is playing at any given moment in our future:

http://www.gallifreyone.com/thisweek.php


----------

